# Daily devotionals



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I would like to do a daily devotional about marriage, relationships, or spirituality. Hubby is averse to this. He wants to just go about our day, doing our jobs, working out, etc. Anything deep reminds him of our infidelities. Having a superficial relationship reminds ME of our infidelities. I would like to talk more about feelings, trust, commitment. This would be a stretch for him.
Where to meet in the middle? Or should we even?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

What do you mean by devotional? Are you talking about a few minutes dedicated to talking about issues? 

Devotional for me means a few minutes to mediate or pray.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Iyanla Van Zant has a book where you read about a 3 minute devotional/advice that ties spirituality to being a better person and then a question at the end. It would take about 10 minutes. 

There are others specifically for marriage too, or spirituality.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a few books, I used to used them when the kids were younger. I needed something to ground me and give me strength and purpose. I have since passed them down to my girlfriends with younger kids. I have a "prayer for a woman's soul" by Zondervan publishing. I also, now use Marianne Williamson's "Enchanted Love", which are essays. I have also, started listening to a "course in miracles", got it on iTunes. 

What I do, is every morning, I offer a quick prayer. Asking for guidance and blessings for kids, husband and myself. 

Years ago, we used to listen to books on tape together before sleeping. Also, we did guided mediation. Just put it on, with an earphone splitter and we both listen.

Your idea sounds like something great to start. Maybe start out for 5 minutes, only positive things. Nothing negative allowed. So those positive reinforcement will create an opportunity for bonding.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

the daily devotional sounds as if it has meaning for you but for whatever reason not for him. if the important thing is some time together for the relationship, search for middle ground. perhaps he would be comfortable talking about the two of you but not in such a structured fashion using a book. maybe just time together without talking about the relationship but talking about other things - or even not always talking but quality time together - works for him. perhaps you could alternate - you spend time with him on his terms and then he participates in one of your daily devotionals. there are many ways to share and work on the relationship. stay open.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

stephscarlett said:


> I would like to do a daily devotional about marriage, relationships, or spirituality. Hubby is averse to this. He wants to just go about our day, doing our jobs, working out, etc. Anything deep reminds him of our infidelities. Having a superficial relationship reminds ME of our infidelities. I would like to talk more about feelings, trust, commitment. This would be a stretch for him.
> Where to meet in the middle? Or should we even?


Why would anything deep remind him of the infidelities? Just curious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Any talk about trust or commitment or honesty or values of being a good person - missing in our affairs- reminds him of that time.


----------

